
A Giant Speaker in Taiwan Is About to Switch on Again (2018) - karmakaze
https://www.atlasobscura.com/articles/beishan-broadcast-station-art
======
gideonparanoid
I'm reminded of Dougal Adam's fictional band, Disaster Area [0].

>Disaster Area was a plutonium rock band from the Gagrakacka Mind Zones and
was generally regarded as not only the loudest rock band in the Galaxy, but
also as being the loudest noise of any kind at all. Regular concert goers
judged that the best sound balance was usually to be heard from within large
concrete bunkers some thirty-seven miles away from the stage, whilst the
musicians themselves played their instruments by remote control from within a
heavily insulated spaceship which stayed in orbit around the planet - or more
frequently around a completely different planet.

>Their songs are on the whole very simple and mostly follow the familiar theme
of boy-being meets girl-being beneath silvery moon, which then explodes for no
adequately explored reason.

>Many worlds have now banned their act altogether, sometimes for artistic
reasons, but most commonly because the band's public address system
contravenes local strategic arms limitations treaties.

[0]
[https://hitchhikers.fandom.com/wiki/Disaster_Area](https://hitchhikers.fandom.com/wiki/Disaster_Area)

~~~
alehander42
sound like mbv

~~~
ArrayList
Hahaha! Heck yeah! Huge fan of Loveless here...

------
aasasd
Some would remember HHGttG, but there's no need: Pan Sonic could probably find
a proper use for this monolith. That's the band that have used in their
concerts an armored car with a 5000 watt riot dispersion siren—effects of
which include nausea and loss of orientation.

A shame that they're disbanded and Mika Vainio is no more.

~~~
aasasd
To clarify, their sound is rather idiosyncratic: it's more electronic
soundscapes, if not plain electric:
[https://youtube.com/watch?v=5_XmsZ3YJ1M](https://youtube.com/watch?v=5_XmsZ3YJ1M)

They fiddled a lot with instruments that they built themselves:
[https://youtube.com/watch?v=qHioD9QZTyE](https://youtube.com/watch?v=qHioD9QZTyE)
(here with another Finnish fiddler Erkki Kurenniemi).

------
userbinator
I have a feeling that if a similar thing existed in the US, it would become
used as a "sonic billboard" for playing adverts all the time, and pranksters
would occasionally attempt to get that infamous Rick Astley tune to emanate
from it...

------
chrisseaton
That photo's bizarre - I can't judge the size of the speaker at all. It could
be 100m tall or 10cm tall. The article says it's 30 feet (10m), but in that
case the bushes must be really tall, and the flag really tiny.

~~~
quicklime
This article has a photo with people, for scale:
[http://artasiapacific.com/Blog/SonicTerritoriesPerformanceRe...](http://artasiapacific.com/Blog/SonicTerritoriesPerformanceRecap)

------
Fred4Crypto
this is old news - the article is from august 2018, and states the speaker
will turn on for a weekend in August 2018

------
em-bee
i suggest to build another speaker on the other side, and use it to exchange
messages with each other...

~~~
justtopost
Or the world best stereo seperation... you could charter a boat for
'audiophiles' to hear a mono pressing of the beatles.

~~~
em-bee
how does that work?

------
anonlastname
Building giant speakers to mock the Chinese from must be close to the peak of
human pettiness. It is worse than the Frenchman in Monty Python...

------
jonah
I found a video about the performance on the island:

[https://vimeo.com/302678937](https://vimeo.com/302678937)

------
skykooler
> mega-megaphone

So, a gigaphone?

~~~
amdavidson
I think you mean teraphone (10^6 * 10^6 = 10^12)

------
gdsdfe
Somebody needs to start a rave in there

------
lookACamel
Geography fail. Kinmen is not in Taiwan.

~~~
vinay427
Source definitely needed as Wikipedia and other easily searchable sources
online seem to disagree.

From Wikipedia: "Kinmen or Quemoy (/kɪˈmɔɪ/; Standard Mandarin Pīnyīn: Jīnmén;
Hokkien POJ: Kim-mn̂g (locally) or Kim-mûi), officially Kinmen County, is two
groups of islands governed by the Republic of China (Taiwan) and located just
off the southeastern coast of mainland China."

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kinmen](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kinmen)

~~~
sho
I actually think you're being too kind. Extraordinary claims made without
evidence can be dismissed without evidence, and reliable sources online don't
"seem" to disagree - they quite unambiguously say the exact opposite.

A low-effort comment brashly making incorrect, unevidenced assertions,
presumably intended as flamebait, probably deserves a downvote and nothing
else.

